# What is the best tool bags to get



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

RobertJ said:


> Let me know your guys opinion.


Dewalt


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

RobertJ said:


> Let me know your guys opinion.


That's way too vague. Every one of us does different kind of work making our requirements for tool carrying vastly different.
Why don't you help us help you by telling us what kind off work you do and what your requirements are.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

They all do the same thing but my top 3 are veto pro PAC OT LC, then the husky electricians bag, then the Klein oval tote


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Depends on the type of bag you want, I'm partial to Veto:




















And Klein:


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Recommend you spend a few days reading the uber-thread Tool Bag Photos, pal.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Go with a Veto brand bag.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Depends on the type of bag you want, I'm partial to Veto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see the cart you pull those around in.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Suncoast Power said:


> I want to see the cart you pull those around in.


My guess...


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I use this guy Veto TP4...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Dewalt


I just puked up my morning muffin.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I keep my basics in a Hax rig (Klein 4-pocket pouch on a Carhartt nail apron), then use a Veto TP3 for common tools that I swap out as necessary, or if I am going to be working in a panel or on a conveyor or something. For the less common or bigger stuff, I use a VETO Tech-LC. This system is working pretty well for me for now. I use a pseudo-tiered system based on how often tools are used, so it goes Hax rig, TP3, Tech-LC, a Craftsman 4 drawer tool box, and a Klein steel tool box (for the big stuff like 480 Channel-locks, 4 lb hammer, etc). I can carry most of my hand tools and crap between the TP3 and Tech-LC, so if I'm building a panel or some such and need a bunch of random stuff, I can carry the hand tools easily.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You'll end up buying a Veto anyway so may as well bite the bullet and get 'er done. I bought mine second hand. Doesn't matter. They're bulletproof.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

99cents said:


> You'll end up buying a Veto anyway so may as well bite the bullet and get 'er done. I bought mine second hand. Doesn't matter. They're bulletproof.


The zipper on my 1st Tech-LC got screwed up since I over filled it, and a buckle broke. I sent it in figuring I would pay to get the zipper and stuff fixed since I beat the crap out of it, and instead they sent me a brand new one. :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> I want to see the cart you pull those around in.


I kept a normal size 2 shelf Rubbermaid cart (with oversize wheels) on the truck for years when I was doing new work in schools and medical facilities. 

When I made the switch to doing primarily service work I switched to a handtruck that converted to a 4 wheel cart. 

You are correct in that I rarely actually hand carried the Veto bags, exception being work on a roof that only had ladder access.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Last night I was packing for a job and I kid you not a much cheaper rigger's bag










for some jobs, is really neck and neck with the Veto that literally costs 10-15 times as much. I think the Veto bags are nice for storage but the rigger's bag is much better to work out of. 

The Klein oval bag is similar but doesn't have enough pockets for me. Using a plastic tray tote works similar, especially if you have room to just set your tool pouch in there, but the rigger's bag holds more tools. 

Veto pros: 

waterproof bottom 
zip it up so tools are harder to steal unattended 
zip it up and tools have some protection in the rain 
zip it up and tools won't go flying if it gets knocked over 

Rigger's bag pros: 

Tools are easier to get to than in Veto 
Quite a bit lighter and more compact 
*Holds materials, bulkier items *
Costs about one fifteenth


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

My wife conceded that she thought I spent to much on the Veto but recently said it was a good purchase and well built.

Happy wife, I get to buy more tools.

Tim.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Last night I was packing for a job and I kid you not a much cheaper rigger's bag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used riggers bags years ago, the biggest downside is they are cotton and wick any moisture from their surroundings and rust your tools badly.

Maybe out in the desert they would be great but in a humid or shore atmosphere they are brutal.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

When I had a set tool list and I had to have those tools with me everyday, and I threw the toolbag into a gangbox and beat it up everyday, the Veto worked well.

Now, I would never spend all that money on one. 

FWIW< I actually started using a Husky tray in conjunction with the Veto bag because it was such a pain in the ass having to pick tools out of the bag and then spend the time putting each one back in it's place every time I had to move. So I would carry the tray with the Veto so I could put all the tools I was using at the time in the open tray for fast picking. Then I just started leaving the Veto in the gangbox and then later in the van. Since it stays in the van, it was replaced with a $15 Husky bag that works just as well.

The moral of the story, you need to know your exact need.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> When I had a set tool list and I had to have those tools with me everyday, and I threw the toolbag into a gangbox and beat it up everyday, the Veto worked well.
> 
> Now, I would never spend all that money on one.
> 
> ...


For most trouble calls and terminating of controls I always just loaded out of the Veto bag into the Veto pouch if I had to carry more than fit in my pockets and or apron.

It would be rare I'd carry enough to need a tray and in that case I'd rather an aerial bucket.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I used riggers bags years ago, the biggest downside is they are cotton and wick any moisture from their surroundings and rust your tools badly.
> 
> Maybe out in the desert they would be great but in a humid or shore atmosphere they are brutal.


That's true, it hasn't been a problem but I manage to keep them pretty dry and zero salt air. 

I saw one at a supply house a few years ago that was nylon and had pockets inside and out, I should have bought it but in a rare flareup of restraint I left it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> That's true, it hasn't been a problem but I manage to keep them pretty dry and zero salt air.
> 
> I saw one at a supply house a few years ago that was nylon and had pockets inside and out, I should have bought it but in a rare flareup of restraint I left it.


I picked up my first riggers bags the first time I saw one in a Marine Supply house, it still comes in handy for carrying material and I have used them for drill bags and the like.

CLC I believe makes the smaller size one from nylon/polyester that I've seen many alarm guys use, meter in the center of the bag and tools around the outside.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I kept a normal size 2 shelf Rubbermaid cart (with oversize wheels) on the truck for years when I was doing new work in schools and medical facilities.
> 
> When I made the switch to doing primarily service work I switched to a handtruck that converted to a 4 wheel cart.
> 
> You are correct in that I rarely actually hand carried the Veto bags, exception being work on a roof that only had ladder access.




I like the oversized wheels on that cart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Drsparky14 said:


> I like the oversized wheels on that cart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are a necessity for the terrain surrounding most construction sites.

Harbor Freight has them 1/2 price of any other supplier.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

At request @forgetaboudit due to photobucket problem:

LV comm tools:










Calibration Service bag:










TP4 set up for terminating:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Trim out:










Misc bag:










Aerial Bucket:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Veto LC side #1



















Veto LC side #2


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Veto Xl (storage bag):


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Basic pouch:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Toolpak Back pack:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wrenches:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Meters:










Basic daily use meter bag:


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Impressive collection MechD


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Signal1 said:


> Impressive collection MechD


Thanks!

Been doing this stuff for many years, Union, non-Union, self employed, etc

Even now I go out and help out those in need that can't afford a real service call.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Trim out:


Only one walkie talkie?

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

UncleMike said:


> Only one walkie talkie?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


My helper would have the other one.


----------



## Manganga (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello, 

I came across this resource that has plenty of good tool bags that you can give a look.


----------

